# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-04: Schism Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 8 June 2015*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-04:

*Table of Contents

*Brother Emund - For the Greater Good

HonorableMan - A Las-Flash in the Night

Farseer Ulthris - A Secret of the Deep
​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Because Brother Emund has gone off half-cocked (again) I am copying his vote across (again):



Brother Emund said:


> 1) HonorableMan, A Las-Flash in the Night, 3pts
> 2) Farseer Ulthris, A Secret of the Deep, 2 pts
> 
> Strange that both entries involved the Inquisition!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Because Brother Emund has gone off half-cocked (again) I am copying his vote across (again):


I have been exposed to the Immaterium for too long!


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris- A Secret of the Deep, 3 pts
Brother Emund- For the Greater Good, 2pts


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

HonorableMan - A Las-Flash in the Night= 3 points

Brother Emund - For the Greater Good= 2 points


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Brother Edmund, For the Greater Good, 3 pts 
Honorable Man, A Las-Flash in the Night, 2 pts
Farseer Ulthris, A Secret in the Deep, 1 pts


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

And the results are:

First: *HonorableMan*
Second: *Brother Emund*
Third: *Farseer Ulthris*


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken (which I very well may be, if I am, I apologize), shouldn't the points total up to:
HonorableMan: 8
Brother Emund: 7
Farseer Ulthris: 6


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

HonorableMan said:


> If I'm not mistaken (which I very well may be, if I am, I apologize), shouldn't the points total up to:
> HonorableMan: 8
> Brother Emund: 7
> Farseer Ulthris: 6


That is indeed the point total, I guess Dave miscalculated somewhere . I'm sure he'll sort it out soon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, I got the numbers right but managed to copy the list in publication order rather than score order. :wacko:


----------

